# posting pictures



## CurlyGirl1996 (Aug 20, 2009)

I want to post pictures but don't know how...please help! erplexed thanks


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8380576&postcount=99


----------



## CurlyGirl1996 (Aug 20, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8380576&postcount=99



thank you!


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 4, 2009)

I need to practice posting a thumbnail. I went to tiny pics, uploaded the image, and resized it to thumbnail. Let's see if I did it right...







Nope, this is not what I was trying to do. How do you post the tiny thumbnail prints in the frame below your post? The ones you have to click on, and they open up to a bigger size for viewing.


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 11, 2009)

Still testing..wanted to see how images would be saved and used from an external hard drive.





  Yea, it worked!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 19, 2010)

how do you water mark these photos?


----------



## theprototype (Jan 19, 2010)

Stella B. said:


> I need to practice posting a thumbnail. I went to tiny pics, uploaded the image, and resized it to thumbnail. Let's see if I did it right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try www.imagebam.com 

You can batch upload on their site (ie. upload more than one pic at once) and they will give you the coding necessary to post your pics/thumbnails on forums.


----------



## destined2bme0423 (Dec 4, 2010)

testing

Aubrey Honeysuckle & Rose Conditioner Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle and Rose Conditioner []


----------



## destined2bme0423 (Dec 4, 2010)

another test


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 4, 2010)

Click New Reply or Quote

Type your message, and at the bottom where it says Manage Attachments attach your picture


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Jun 18, 2011)

deleted....


----------



## jenaccess (Oct 4, 2012)

<a href="http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/ae360/jenaccess32/?action=view&amp;current=untitled.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae360/jenaccess32/untitled.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

testing


----------



## jenaccess (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## bryantgurls (Oct 5, 2012)

testing...


----------

